# Cup Winners



## FaCultGen (Oct 2, 2007)

i don't know mebey like a small section of the faq that has like a list of all the cup winning strains from all teh different cups and contests involving weed like: high times canibis cup, dutch highlife cup and what ever other contest there are. just a thought... -cult


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 10, 2007)

that would be a nice list. Having all the different cup winners for the past x amount of years. I would refer back to that list


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 10, 2007)

Why don't you do it as an entry for the faq contest.


----------

